

JSBin - songzme
http://jsbin.com/

======
phleet
This suffers from one of the same problems as most live editors: try typing
`while(true) {}` in the javascript editor - the UI thread will block and
freeze up the whole page. Worst of all, you'll lose unsaved work (unless
you're persisting to local storage on every character).

This problem is partially solved in the Khan Academy CS editor using a web
worker - the code is evaluated in a web worker with most of the side effects
stuff mocked out (which is going to be difficult for general javascript) and
timed - if it takes more than a couple ms, we kill the execution and give an
error. (Try `while (true) {}` in <http://www.khanacademy.org/cs/new>)

~~~
aroberge
Any detailed explanation available about how this is implemented (other than
by having to dig in the code...)?

~~~
phleet
There's a significant amount of voodoo involved (mostly crazy with() {}
statements) in the CS editor that only John Resig fully understands AFAIK, but
the rough idea used was to ship the code over to a web worker where all the
global APIs it might use were mocked out. This was a relatively short list for
KA CS since it's boxed into the processing framework with a few extensions,
but would be pretty complicated for full browser environment (probably
bordering on impossible). Then we start a timer in the main UI thread, and if
the web worker doesn't respond in some amount of time, we kill the web worker
and present the error message.

------
Kerrick
I personally prefer <http://JSFiddle.net>

~~~
CoryG89
I think jsFiddle is great! However, I haven't really tried any of the others.
This one looks nice, and just at first glance one thing that I find really
interesting is the built in console. I think the devs at jsFiddle should
totally implement something like this. Probably the biggest reason I don't use
jsFiddle more often is that after I build a demo, occasionally I will need to
use the Chrome console to get at and inspect one of my objects or the like,
and for whatever reason I can't get at the objects in my fiddle, the console
never seems to work right. I will probably give this one a whirl instead the
next time I want to use jsFiddle. If everything else is on par with jsFiddle
and it has a good console with visibility of all my objects then I'll probably
switch to it.

Does anyone know if there is a way to get the Chrome console to work right,
ie. have visibility to all the variables, functions, etc that I create in my
fiddle?

~~~
chadscira
In chrome you can change the context like this: <http://img42.com/oNrDj>

------
shocks
Nice for some quick and dirty testing, but if I'm going to spend more than 2m
hacking something together I prefer Chrome and gvim. I can't work without the
Chrome Dev Tools or vim, and jsbin just doesn't work well enough with these
for my purposes.

It's good for sharing code and helping people though. :)

------
binarydreams
How about <http://cssdeck.com/labs> ?

------
asimjalis
Very nice. I particularly like being able to spin off the final page on a
separate URL. Great for demoing HTML5/CSS3 features. I am teaching a class on
HTML5 tomorrow and will definitely mention this.

------
dmschulman
There are some bugs, but i like the layout, workspace customization, and UX.

------
godfrzero
Why did no one notice that Dave runs away if you get it too dizzy?

------
javajosh
No tab completion for tags. Bleh.

------
camus
great , i use <http://plnkr.co/> too which allows to create one's own files.

